# How can I get and keep my van shining?



## rosalan

Last year I made the effort to polish my van, roof and all with Autoglyn which many reports indicate is a good polish. This is not a quick task (oh you know all about that!). 
After a week my van still looked mostly white; after a month it looked as if I had never touched it, particularly the roof.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/sad.gif 
Is there anyone who knows the secret of cleaning and polishing a van so that it still looks good after a couple of weeks? 
For a fleeting moment I toyed with the idea of using the Halfords clay finishing polish but the bank manager would not like me to, so I politely request you experts to advise me on how you manage to keep your vans looking like showroom models, while mine looks like it needs another polish after a week or so. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/mad.gif 
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I do not spend a lot of time on cleaning the mh while it is out front.
Our neughbour has a multi fuel burning stove and anything from oily rags to sweaty slippers seem to get used. So mh is subject to all kinds of sooty fallout.
I will wash and polish "Bessie" prior to holiday in April.
It will get washed before each outing and basically thats it.

The car and scudo which get used daily are both wash n waxed every weekend, weather pemitting.

Dave p


----------



## rosalan

Thanks DTP
....and what do you use to get a pristine finish?
Alan


----------



## rayrecrok

rosalan said:


> Thanks DTP
> ....and what do you use to get a pristine finish?
> Alan


Lady P.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Usually a wash with hard surface cleaner that does everything from alloy wheel cleaning to machine cleaning, ( all have painted surfaces),
Then a quick polish with whatever I have on my shelf. Usually christmas pressies. A buff with buffing machine and voila.

I will not use Mer polish.

I think I have a 3m polish at the moment.


I use same cleaner on car and scudo.

The best results are obtained prior to trade ins. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Jezport

I would advise using a hard wax, as Autoglym is quite soft and seems to make black stripes stick easier.

Meguires waxes are very good for thw money.

I have a umber of customers who come to me at the start of the season for a full valet/mini detail each year and they just wash and de-streak it between valets them selves.


----------



## inkey-2008

When we bought our van it was dull and only shined when wet. The surface had oxidised and no matter how much we washed it it was just as bad. 

We spent an few days washing, going over it lightly with T-cut and then (Sorry Dave) Mer polish. Last year I again gave it a good coat of Mer. 

I use a paint pad to apply the polish then clean cloth to remove it turning all the time and discarding when it becomes full of dry polish dust. 

Between polishes it on gets a wash with a wax in the wash. It shines and water beads of it now and the dreaded black streaks come off easily. 

I am a big fan of Mer never had paint removal with it on any of the cars I have used it on. 

Andy


----------



## wallis

*motorhome finish*

Hi Treat yourself to a Paintseal Direct finish . Not cheap ,but you never need to polish again.Wash over and it comes up like new
. Wallis


----------



## Andysam

Don't forget if you use a "proper" polish you then need to seal the paintwork.

Most of the stuff in Halfrauds seals as well, but won't polish or shine as well as a polish and seal.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Andy the reason why I do not use Mer is because it contains a light cutting agent. Ask Jezpot.


dave p


----------



## Alanvm

I have been using Mer for the past 2 years works great for me, great polished finish that lasts, also cleans of black streaks easily.

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
I am about to use one of these







for the first time, I will try it out on Sandra's Seat Arosa..

It should save a lot of hard work on the van when I get round to cleaning it. :roll:


----------



## Jezport

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Andy the reason why I do not use Mer is because it contains a light cutting agent. Ask Jezpot.
> 
> dave p


He's right.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

And the paint on your alli panels is not as thick as on a car.

Dave p


----------



## Jezport

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And the paint on your alli panels is not as thick as on a car.
> 
> Dave p


He is right again


----------



## EJB

I'm always the odd one out 8O 
I never use any kind of polish! Simply wash with a good cleaner, I favour Fenwicks Caravan Cleaner (they now do a MH Cleaner), there is a large choice.

After a few washes all the polish and other residues are removed and the paint does what it was designed to do :wink: 

I use this method for all vehicles


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi 

I use Spary & Shine off Ebay. It contains Karnuba wax, the hardest wax known. Simply rub on then rub off. Expells bird droppings, tree sap, in fact anything. Nowt will mark the bodywork.

Dave & Jan


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Well I used the machine on my post above, first a paint restorer, then the final polish, the only way I can explain it is "spectacular", especially with it being red, a colour which does give a good shine.

Well chuffed, next the motor home, bring it on!

Ray.


----------



## Jezport

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> I use Spary & Shine off Ebay. It contains Karnuba wax, the hardest wax known. Simply rub on then rub off. Expells bird droppings, tree sap, in fact anything. Nowt will mark the bodywork.
> 
> Dave & Jan


There are many grades of carnuba, the more yellow ones are very cheap to buy but offer poor clarity. Another thing that is important is the content of carnuba and what it is blended with.


----------



## kc10

I've used Turtle Was original paste on all my cars over the years and on the 'van. It's a tough job but it lasts about 6 months and all the marks on the van including the dead bugs that cover the front after a long drive all wash off effortlessly. The finish is worth the effort.

Also for those buying expensive wheel cleaner I challenge you to try my stuff. It's 20p a bottle and brings the wheel trims up great and I use it on the alloys on the car. I use one of the dish brushes that cost about 50p as these are better than wheel brushes. Once wet and washed I leave all the foam on the wheels and go round again and give them another going over. Rinse off and voila. It surely can't damage them. It's shower gel from Lidl, clear bottle blue cap. Better than wonder wheels. I've been using it for years.

One thing I would not advise is the use of a scourer. I seen a MH owner using it on his van in Span, brand new van too, trying to get the dead flies off the front.


----------



## zappy61

I used to use spray and shine but no more because it seemed to attract the black streaks. I use Fenwicks Caravan/Motorhome cleaner followed by Bobby dazzler from a garden spray. and it seems to retain the finish longer with almost no black streaks for quite a while.

Graham


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You are slaves to your motorhome.
Should be the other way round :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe

Cleaned all the black streaks/green crud/goodness knows what else using autoglym MH cleaner (need only a small amount), all dried off and then some autoglym resin polish to bring up a nice shine and repel streaks. Left the high definition wax for the car, which needs claying first..........


----------



## Jezport

duxdeluxe said:


> Cleaned all the black streaks/green crud/goodness knows what else using autoglym MH cleaner (need only a small amount), all dried off and then some autoglym resin polish to bring up a nice shine and repel streaks. Left the high definition wax for the car, which needs claying first..........


AG SRP causes dirt to black streak easily, so you will need a good wax over the top.


----------



## locovan

Jezport said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned all the black streaks/green crud/goodness knows what else using autoglym MH cleaner (need only a small amount), all dried off and then some autoglym resin polish to bring up a nice shine and repel streaks. Left the high definition wax for the car, which needs claying first..........
> 
> 
> 
> AG SRP causes dirt to black streak easily, so you will need a good wax over the top.
Click to expand...

Why do we get black streaks is it from the rubber or what as i hate it :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Jezport

locovan said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned all the black streaks/green crud/goodness knows what else using autoglym MH cleaner (need only a small amount), all dried off and then some autoglym resin polish to bring up a nice shine and repel streaks. Left the high definition wax for the car, which needs claying first..........
> 
> 
> 
> AG SRP causes dirt to black streak easily, so you will need a good wax over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do we get black streaks is it from the rubber or what as i hate it :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Its mainly air or rain borne contaminants that land on the roof and van and wash down in streams at particular points on the van. Over time grime builds up around the tops of window frames that is missed during casual washing, this leads to more streaks.


----------



## rosalan

Thank you all for your practical experiences. It is all very well for each of us to use familiar tools but some of the information here, especially from people in the trade, has certainly opened my eyes to new possibilities and to reasons for past disappointments. 
Over the years I have aquired almost a dozen different, part filled containers of different polishes going back to early Turtle wax, Mer and many cheap brands. 
The one aid that has made a difference for me, has been a cheap circular lambswool electric buffer from Aldi. As for the best polish, I will give Jezport the benefit of the doubt, bearing in mind he has to get it right, mixed with time being money.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/smile.gif 
Alan


----------



## duxdeluxe

Jezport said:


> AG SRP causes dirt to black streak easily, so you will need a good wax over the top.


Thanks! You just spoilt my day  oh well - HD wax tomorrow I suppose. Nice and easy to use anyway.

All your other comments much appreciated as well - very interesting...... I should get more of a life!


----------



## Jezport

duxdeluxe said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> AG SRP causes dirt to black streak easily, so you will need a good wax over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You just spoilt my day  oh well - HD wax tomorrow I suppose. Nice and easy to use anyway.
> 
> All your other comments much appreciated as well - very interesting...... I should get more of a life!
Click to expand...

I have saved you a day! If you left the van how it is you would need to re-clean it in a couple of days.


----------

